# [SOLVED] Client Mac address, widows wont boot.



## immortalrites (Apr 8, 2012)

So my computer wont boot It comes up talking about Client Mac Addr: 00 1F BC 03 C4 13

DISK BOOT FAILURE INSERT SYSTEM DISK and PRESS ENTER.


I tried inserting the disk and repairing but it didn't work, I tried setting BIOS to Default.


----------



## immortalrites (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Client Mac address, widows wont boot.*

my hard drive was unplugged. lol


----------

